# Kontakt patch library info



## jdawg (Nov 18, 2012)

Heloo

I have noticed some kontakt patches have information in the library pain greater then that which I can type? 

I can only type web address basic info, but this can be edited by anyones. 

But some kontakt FULL libraries have images in there, and uneditable text. Even though the libraries are for the full kontakt player and not a library pane patch. 

Any idea how to get copyright information and images in there?

thanking you all again

o=? o=?


----------



## mk282 (Nov 18, 2012)

This info is in Kontakt Player Developer Guide.


----------



## jdawg (Nov 19, 2012)

yes, i did read through, but that seems to only explain what to do if your sending the library to NI for encoding. I have seen this on libraries not through NI, as in not kontakt player friendly libraries. 

In that case does the "INFO" folder mentioned actually mean the "DATA" folder?

very curious about this, seems a good way to brand patches. 


o=?


----------



## mk282 (Nov 20, 2012)

I guess you didn't look in the latest version of KPDG. It's all in there, section 4.6.1.


```
on init
	{ - enable the library tab - }
	show_library_tab
	{ - set the top right picture - }
	set_control_par_str($INST_LIB_PIC_ONE_ID,$CONTROL_PAR_PICTURE,"test_picture_one")
	{ - set the bottom left picture - }
	set_control_par_str($INST_LIB_PIC_TWO_ID,$CONTROL_PAR_PICTURE,"test_picture_two")
	{ - set the copyright - }
	set_control_par_str($INST_LIB_COPYRIGHT_ID,$CONTROL_PAR_TEXT,"This library is mine")
	{ - set the library description - }
	set_control_par_str($INST_LIB_DESCRIPTION_ID,$CONTROL_PAR_TEXT,"This is the first line of the description")
	set_control_par_str($INST_LIB_DESCRIPTION_ID,$CONTROL_PAR_TEXTLINE,"That is the second line and so on")
end on
```


----------



## Lindon (Nov 20, 2012)

OK Mario, where's that latest version kept these days?


----------



## mk282 (Nov 20, 2012)

You ask NI to send you the latest version.


----------



## magneto538 (May 17, 2017)

Hey folks. Reviving this thread because I'm working on a Kontakt library compatible with the Player (so it has to be signed and licensed by NI). I have never went through this process, as I've never worked on Player-compatible libraries. Since there aren't many informations available, is there anything I should know about this? Did something change since the latest post on this thread?


----------



## EvilDragon (May 17, 2017)

Yes, there are NKS guidelines for Kontakt Player developers (SDK available from NI on request). The Kontakt Player Developer Guide remained the same, though.


----------

